# HO scale in 110" x 133" room



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Here you go Josh. Took longer than what I had planned because I mistyped the dimensions of the room in AnyRail and had to redo it.

This is unidirectional, but has most everything you asked for. I'll work on some scenery stuff tomorrow, but it'll still be 2 dimensional, so you might have to twek some stuff when you build the actual layout. The turntable is a Peco brand, but any Code 100 table that is more than 10" should work. Originally I had an Atlas 9" and I couldnt get the table to turn with any SD locos when I ran this through TrainPlayer. Basically, the locos were too long.










Everything on this layout is EZ track but the turntable. Alot of goofy little pieces, but it works and a blast to run in TP. The two spur tracks in the middle are the industries, one for a lumber mill and the other for a metal plant. Basically the users for the mine and logging camp. But you can use them for whatever.

For anyone else looking at this, the big red triangle thingy is a door into the room and the flat red thing at the top is a sliding closet door. I didnt think to label them since I knew Josh would know what they were.


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

That's awesome I love it good job!!!!!! Thank you!!! Is there a way you can email or post in this thread the parts list off the Anyrail info page so I know what track pieces I need and how many. Also is there a way to save it with the part numbers on the track so I know which tiny pieces to put where. One more question did you come up with any measurements for the bench work so I know how wide to make it and so forth. Sorry for so many questions but I have never built a layout like this before I'm a newbie at this. Thank you very much for all your help!!!!!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

HOMODELTRAINZ2009 said:


> That's awesome I love it good job!!!!!! Thank you!!! Is there a way you can email or post in this thread the parts list off the Anyrail info page so I know what track pieces I need and how many. Also is there a way to save it with the part numbers on the track so I know which tiny pieces to put where. One more question did you come up with any measurements for the bench work so I know how wide to make it and so forth. Sorry for so many questions but I have never built a layout like this before I'm a newbie at this. Thank you very much for all your help!!!!!


I'm at work all day, but I can tonight sometime. Since you have AnyRail, I'll post up the .any file as well so you can play around with it yourself. Glad you like it and like I said, I've been having fun running this one in TrainPlayer.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Dawg,

Great job with the layout ... nice visual use of the space, given Josh's wish-list criteria.

You need to hang out your "RR Layout Designer" shingle! Very generous of you to continue to offer creative help like this!

TJ


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks TJ! I'm still working on another version, plus I was going to do a few tabletop versions, but for this size room, the around-the-room type will probably be better for train running and access.

Josh, I forgot to mention that the bright red lines on the layout are for the benchwork, so you can kinda guess the dimensions. Each square is one square foot (1'x1') and there are light lines (really hard to see, but they are there) that are 3"x3". I'll clean it up some, but once you have the file, you'll have all the info you need and can change it as you see fit.


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Awesome, Thank you for all your hard work on this you did an amazing job on the whole design.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm on lunch so I dont have much time, but here is the AnyRail file.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I really like that design!:thumbsup:
Par your usual, excellent use of space, and interesting running!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Cabledawg,
I need to get that Trainplayer software (Actually I think I need the Tracklayer software) 

Does it do flextrack and multiple levels fairly well? Also is there a maximum size (If you've seen the drawings I've been doing, I'm needing some serious capacity.)


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> Cabledawg,
> I need to get that Trainplayer software (Actually I think I need the Tracklayer software)
> 
> Does it do flextrack and multiple levels fairly well? Also is there a maximum size (If you've seen the drawings I've been doing, I'm needing some serious capacity.)


I dont know much about the TrackLayer software. I only bought TrainPlayer, not the whole package deal.

AnyRail has alot of tools for using flex track. And I've setup floor plans to 25'x55' (look familiar Sean?) with no problems. As for the levels, I just use seperate files for the levels. Easy to do with helices since they are in the same spot on the layout. I just glue the track, copy/paste the file and delete all the track except the helix. Then it is in the same place with no need to measure it out. But for gradual slope levels (think continous loops that spiral around a room) its a little more tricky and requires measuring the track for the next level. And I've read the TrainPlayer will run seperate levels, but I havent gotten that far into it yet.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

cabledawg said:


> I've setup floor plans to 25'x55'.


HUMMM I think that's my space allotment! How come I haven't seen this fine piece of work?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

It's taking me a bit longer than these little 4x8 setups 

I actually have a good amount of track, but I dont like the flow very well and it's only one level right now. I really need to break it down to 10' sections and work a little at a time instead constantly trying to work the whole thing.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

cabledawg said:


> It's taking me a bit longer than these little 4x8 setups .


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
I'm hoping to get a storage shed build here shortly and that will free up at least 11' x 24' of the space that I'm going to use. So lets say a horse shoe 11' wide 24' long use whatever space you need just leave me one opening on one end of the 11'. You don't need it to do any more than a point to point right now I'll put in a temporary connector across the opening of the end in the form of a bascule bridge so I avoid the duck under for now. Then I'll expand the 2 ends out later.
Does that sound a little better? Don't ditch the big one yet though, In fact it might be expanding, I'm still drawling and finalizing the house plans. I think the Mrs's wants more room! She just keeps saying that whatever room I get for a train room she gets in kitchen space!! I'm looking at getting really fat or starting a restaurant!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:

I hope that didn't screw you all up!!! 
( Cabledawg throws laptop on the ground kicking and screaming 4 letter words)


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

cabledawg said:


> I'm on lunch so I dont have much time, but here is the AnyRail file.


Thanks Cabledawg!!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Josh, here's another one. SImilar to the first, but with minor changes. I'll start at the top. I added some elevation, 1" at the logging camp and 2" at the mine. I kept it at 3% slope or less and it works out perfect. You can add a mountain at the logging camp to kinda hide the track looping behind it. And by building a mountain over the coal mine, it gives it more of a mine look and again hides some of the track running down that side. I'd suggest leaving the ends open where the bumpers are so you can see what's going on and if you have them come out on a little bluff (only 1" difference than the track below it) it'll seem like its not part of the mainline.

Down the back side (far right on the picture), I straightened it out and moved the industry track to the inside. I did this for two reasons: first is that the mainlines arent so close together and two is that it gave me more room to do this next thing.

I added a run around at the shipyard. While running this in TrainPlayer, I found that shuffling cars in and out of the shipyard always had the front hanging out on the mainline. So by adding this runaround and shortening up the yard tracks, I can run a loco and a few cars in and out without blocking the main. Of course you can see that I had to drop two spurs off the turntable, but it's a small price to pay for better train running.


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

I like this one too actually more because of the mountains and how you redesigned the shipyard. You read my mind really lol cause I got to thinking about it earlier tonight I forgot about having mountains and a river to figure in but you fixed my problem again you come up with something even better then the first. Now I cant wait to get started on building it!!!!! Thanks, Josh


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

HOMODELTRAINZ2009 said:


> That's awesome I love it good job!!!!!! Thank you!!! Is there a way you can email or post in this thread the parts list off the Anyrail info page so I know what track pieces I need and how many. Also is there a way to save it with the part numbers on the track so I know which tiny pieces to put where. One more question did you come up with any measurements for the bench work so I know how wide to make it and so forth. Sorry for so many questions but I have never built a layout like this before I'm a newbie at this. Thank you very much for all your help!!!!!


I like it !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
but could someone post the parts list for me ? of the second design. I am using someone Else's computer, because ours is broke, and they were nice enough, to lend their spare one to us. and I don't what to have to download any new programs on their computer.
Designe
Thanks
Ron


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Track & Objects
44501, H0 Bachmann E-Z Track 44501. Curve radius 18", angle 30º	33
44511, H0 Bachmann E-Z Track 44511. Straight 9".	54
44512, H0 Bachmann E-Z Track 44512. Straight 3".	12
44514, H0 Bachmann E-Z Track 44514. Straight 4 1/2".	1
44530, H0 Bachmann E-Z Track 44530. Curve (1/3) radius 18", angle 10º	2
44531, H0 Bachmann E-Z Track 44531. Curve (1/2) radius 18", angle 15º	1
44561, H0 Bachmann E-Z Track 44561. Left turnout 9". radius 18" (remote)	12
44562, H0 Bachmann E-Z Track 44562. Right turnout 9". radius 18" (remote)	4
44591, H0 Bachmann E-Z Track 44591. Buffer/Bumper 2 3/4".	17
44592-2, H0 Bachmann E-Z Track 44592-2. Straight 1".	1
44592-4, H0 Bachmann E-Z Track 44592-4. Straight 1 1/2".	2
44592-5, H0 Bachmann E-Z Track 44592-5. Straight 2".	1
LK-55, H0 Peco Streamline Code 100 LK-55. Turntable radius 12".	1


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks cabledawg

Ron


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Here's another version using Atlas code 100 track. I tried to use flex track as much as possible, but I know there are a few more places that can use flex vs standard snap track.


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks awesome!! Thanks again for changing the track for me. Hopefully monday I will get started with the benchwork.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Josh, here is the anyrail file.


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey guys I need some help I had to minimize my layout for now but now I need to redesign my layout plan to reposition my town and hopefully I can fit a turntable in somewhere. I have anyrail but I just cannot seem to get a layout I like together I really like the one Cabledawg designed for me but sine I had to take some of the table down I have to redesign. I tried reaching Cabledawg but he has yet to answer. So would anybody have some ideas on how to redesign my layout? I attached the picture showing my new table design and what section I had to take down. Let me know if you guys have any suggestions any help would be appreciated. I'm using Atlas Code 100 flex and regular track.

Thanks, Josh


----------

